
Jamatto Micropayments and Microsubscriptions - jimbosis
https://jamatto.com/#/BusinessCode
======
jimbosis
Jamatto provides a way to give readers the opportunity to make a one-time
micro-donation for articles that they like.

One can also set it up as a way to sell articles or subscriptions.

------
pseingatl
What is the smallest amount that can be processed? $.01? Or even $.001? (A
mill, a legal unit of U.S.currency)

~~~
jimbosis
I think you'd have to ask the Jamatto people to get a definitive answer, but
just fiddling with an HTML page on my local disk I was able to get the donate
button to show a donation amount as low as 0.1¢, that is, $0.001.

